# Coptic Christmas



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas to our Coptic members 

Maiden xxx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Merry Christmas to our Coptic members
> 
> Maiden xxx


Is it a public holiday for everyone or are Islamic businesses running normally?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is a public holiday but of course that means nothing... my friends business is running as usual.

maidenx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is a public holiday but of course that means nothing... my friends business is running as usual.
> 
> maidenx


why "of course"?

can't wait to meet you lot in Feb :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmmmm cos nothing here is here set in stone... not even the highway code lol


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmmmm cos nothing here is here set in stone... not even the highway code lol


Merry Christmas to all our orthodox sect also 

I am working also - of course  - but the bank across from us isn't - long weekend for some it seems. Usual day off for me 

Enjoy all, whatever you are up to xx


----------

